# Software Build v10.2 2020.12.10 e0ccfda3d911 (2020-04-21)



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

This just popped up!


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

A new version just popped up. 2020.12.10 
My understanding is that this build will be fixes and not contain the new stoplight/sign behavior.


----------



## TeslaTony310 (Jan 15, 2020)

Can we get some release notes, for anyone who has gotten it??


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

At your service!

https://teslascope.com/teslapedia/software/2020.12.10


----------



## Philbio (Jul 9, 2019)

Just got the update this morning here in Aus (approx 960 MB download) - Full Self-Driving Visualization Preview is now available in our neck of the woods in addition to the existing 2020.12.5 features.


----------



## barjohn (Aug 31, 2017)

Nothing new in the release notes shown above yet it is up to 106 cars very quickly on TelaFi and a relatively big jump in versioning.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Also seeing Model Ys included, maybe a unifying release?


----------



## Vegita2201 (Nov 30, 2018)

Fresh off the install on the M3P


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

For 2017 Model X with MCU1 and HW2.5 (still "patiently?" waiting to be "eligible" for HW3 and MCU2 upgrades), the only release note is about out of service SCs. And the footnote of undefined bug fixes.


----------



## corsair (Apr 15, 2019)

Some bug fixes to bluetooth were included in this update (but not mentioned in the notes). Confirmed via a Tesla employee.
Primarily resolving issues with disconnections / failing to connect.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250964085321035777


----------



## bernie (Jan 5, 2018)

I have a Model Y and got dash cam viewer and out of service superchargers as well. There is also a huge navigation update downloading now.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

bernie said:


> I have a Model Y and got dash cam viewer as well. There is also a huge navigation update downloading now.


Dangit, who let the Model Y in to play with the rest of us? We knew you'd get leveled and caught up with the rest of the fleet fairly soon. Looks like this is it.


----------



## sterickson (Sep 6, 2018)

The poll needs a line for 2020.12.10, which I got tonight.


----------



## Lgkahn (Nov 21, 2018)

Bummer an actual step back from 12.5.6


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

sterickson said:


> The poll needs a line for 2020.12.10, which I got tonight.


Added.

Goodness, don't you people sleep?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

TeslaTony310 said:


> Can we get some release notes, for anyone who has gotten it??


Same as previous versions of 2020-12.
Official 2020-12 thread: https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/software-v10-2-2020-12-latest-build-2020-12-1-1.15825/unread
The main "feature" of this release appears to be bringing Model Y vehicles into mainline.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Lgkahn said:


> Bummer an actual step back from 12.5.6


Can you explain what you mean by this is a step back? 12.5.6 is very limited distribution to Early Access. Did you have the EA (12.5.6) and have now received 12.10 and lost the EA features?

Subsequently very few people have 12.10 as of now. Looks like it rolled out to only a few so far. Typical initial rollout, start slow, then go wide.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

This release is significant in that it's the first to combine Model 3 and Model Y code. Very curious to see what's new under the hood


----------



## TeslaTony310 (Jan 15, 2020)

JWardell said:


> This release is significant in that it's the first to combine Model 3 and Model Y code. Very curious to see what's new under the hood


I assume the only way to poke around the builds is to have them downloaded to a rooted vehicle?? There isn't a way to download them directly, is there??


----------



## serpico007 (Mar 1, 2020)

I received 2020.12.10 today. Not sure what the last number is different means.


----------



## EpsilonKore (Aug 16, 2018)

I received 2020.12.10 today.
Model 3 Dual AB FSD HW 2.5 (getting FSD computer in 3 weeks!).
Normally I am at the front of these things, odd that I just got it today. Wifi connected garage.


----------



## RickO2018 (Mar 13, 2018)

ibgeek said:


> A new version just popped up. 2020.12.10
> My understanding is that this build will be fixes and not contain the new stoplight/sign behavior.


Received it as well and can confirm there is no stoplight/sign behavior feature (but i only have HW 2.5). However, new visualization was highlighted, and the the ability to view Sentry and Dashcam videos on the main display is now included. Also, strange "traffic cone" emblems now appear - where there are no traffic cones. Not sure what it is seeing and why traffic cones are being rendered. I guess it needs to "learn" a bit more. One thing I hope they added, but cannot be easily tested, is identifying deer. I live in an area heavily populated by deer who own the roads and wonder across them very often. Speed limits are maxed at 35MPH, so not usually a problem. With earlier versions, the car did not spot the deer at all.


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

RickO2018 said:


> With earlier versions, the car did not spot the deer at all.


Keep in mind whether it recognizes the deer and reacts to it may be unrelated to whether it shows it on the screen.


----------

